# lanolin in solid lotion bars- good idea or bad idea?



## orangeu (Dec 4, 2010)

making solid lotion bars for christmas presents, need about 120+ bars!

most items are on its way from wsp- tins, candelilla wax....plus lanolin.

i made small personal batch with beeswax, butters and oils (1:1:1) and i love it!

but back to lanolin.  its a wax but very water loving.  is it ok to use in a solid lotion bar?  most recipes (nearly all) do not include lanolin even though this stuff is supposed to be so good for the skin.  

is it b/c its so water loving- a safety/bacteria issue? or the smell? 

i would like to use about 5-10% lanolin for oils portion. 

any thoughts or experience to share?

thanks!


----------



## carebear (Dec 4, 2010)

I've not tried it in a lotion bar, but it's VERY sticky so I think 10% might be excessive.  5% may even be too much.


----------



## Earthchild (Dec 4, 2010)

I would start at 3% and work from there.  Lanolin is good for skin, and I think it could be lovely in a lotion bar at small amounts.


----------



## orangeu (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions.  i want to avoid a sticky stinking bar, but want the slip and water loving properties (only read about) of lanolin

for the oil part of the lotion bar,  i want to use coconut oil 76(40%), olive oil (40%), jojoba oil (15-17%) and lanolin (3-5%).

another question- i'm using coconut oil 76 degree stuff vs virgin coconut oil. that's ok right?


----------



## Saltysteele (Dec 5, 2010)

just be aware that lanolin, just like other oils (like shea) vary from supplier to supplier.  some are darker than others, some are stinkier than others.  have a backup plan ready to go  

even without the lanolin, i think your results will be more pleasing than any bottle you buy at the store.


----------



## madpiano (Dec 5, 2010)

I have started putting lotion bars in large push-up tubes (Deodorant containers) and now just copy the recipe I use for Lip Balm. See if you can find a Lanolin Lip Balm recipe. If you make it into bars, just add some more wax or cocoa butter to make sure the bar isn't too soft. Lotion Bars are essentially Lip Balms   although you can use some oils that aren't necessarily edible (FOs for starters)


----------



## carebear (Dec 5, 2010)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> just be aware that lanolin, just like other oils (like shea) vary from supplier to supplier.  some are darker than others, some are stinkier than others.  have a backup plan ready to go
> 
> even without the lanolin, i think your results will be more pleasing than any bottle you buy at the store.


and some are smellier than others.

if it's just for a one-off, I'd invest in a tube of that Lansoinh super purified lanolin for nursing moms and such.  It's a little expensive, though.
http://www.drugstore.com/qxp72400/lansi ... ers+-+2+oz
make sure you get the pure lanolin stuff and not some cream with lanolin in it.


----------



## orangeu (Dec 9, 2010)

*best scent to cover the lanolin smell????*

lanolin delivered today.

its from wsp- anhydrous lanolin. yellow, sticky and....kinda smelly.   i rubbed some directly onto my hands- its pretty cool stuff- stills felt great even after washing dishes!  

i'm a  non-fragranced/mild lotion kind of person, but may need an essential oil to mask the lanolin smell...i'm horrible with scents  

not sure what would be a good general complement/mask for the lanolin... without fighting against the other oils and butters.  lavender??? fig??? 

this is for a large batch of lotion bars for gifts and personal use. 

planning to use: coco butter, shea butter, mango butter, coconut oil, jojoba and olive oil, lanolin and candelilla wax and possibly some beeswax too (love the honey smell).  

maybe the butters themselves will mask the lanolin smell???


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: best scent to cover the lanolin smell????*



			
				orangeu said:
			
		

> lanolin delivered today.
> 
> its from wsp- anhydrous lanolin. yellow, sticky and....kinda smelly.   i rubbed some directly onto my hands- its pretty cool stuff- stills felt great even after washing dishes!
> 
> ...


Try Amber or Vanilla. Or maybe OMH FO.


----------



## orangeu (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: best scent to cover the lanolin smell????*



			
				soapbuddy said:
			
		

> orangeu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i bought some synthetic fragrance along with beeswax at a candle supply shop.  it said "skin safe" and i wasn't really thinking, just smelling.

is synthetic fragrance an fo?


thanks.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 9, 2010)

Fragrance is lab made with possibly some natural components in some of them. So yes, it's synthetic.


----------

